# Zugriff auf XML/DB oder aehnliches



## HannesBacke (7. Jan 2005)

Hi,

kann ich mittels microedition auf eine Datei zugreifen, die an gleicher Stelle liegt
wie das Programm selbst? Mein Problem ist es naemlich, dass ich irgendwo Daten
speichern muss, die ich mittels meines Programms auslese. Aber wie, File gibt es
ja nicht?!
Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Hannes


----------



## pogo (7. Jan 2005)

schau einfach mal hier nach 
http://www.j2meforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=52&highlight=daten+speichern
da wirst du was finden.

sonst hier nach einen passenden topic suchen
http://www.j2meforum.com/search.php?search_id=1047787931&start=100


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2005)

pogo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau einfach mal hier nach
> http://www.j2meforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=52&highlight=daten+speichern
> da wirst du was finden.
> 
> ...


----------



## pogo (8. Jan 2005)

dann bin ich aber froh, dass ich dir helfen konnte


----------

